# Benefits Rescues



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a really neat site that has a variety of doggy stuff. They specialize in "udder"toys which are made with the rubber innards of milking machines. The pups LOVE them !!! AND, best part 25% goes to rescue. They have a directory of MANY rescues which you can designate to benefit...... several are golden rescues. Don't know what you have to do to register a rescue, but all of you involved might want to look into it. The site is http://www.helpingudders.com/index.htm Enjoy.


Betty


----------

